# Insertion of venous catheter cheat sheet



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a cheat sheet with all the names of insertions of different lines and the CPT code for them. I need TLC, Femoral Vein Line, Central Line, Subclavia, Quintin, IJ, Condis, Hickman, Triple Lumen Subclavian, Chordis, Perm O Cath and Port o Cath. Thanks


----------

